# Short, Trendy Haircuts?



## Dark_Phoenix (Jun 2, 2007)

I want to cut my shoulder length, black hair to be shorter but not like a pixie cut. Like below chin length.

I'm scared that I'll look like my mother if I cut my hair short though.
Any suggested styles (pics please!) of hair cuts that are a little below chin length, and still look very young and trendy?


----------



## NaturallyME (Jun 4, 2007)

Rhianna has some cute short cuts lately.. i'll b back with pics!


----------



## NaturallyME (Jun 4, 2007)

Rhianna 
http://images.associatedcontent.com/...0000072622.jpg
http://www.rihannaweb.org/photos/alb.../normal-19.jpg
Nicole Richie 
http://z.about.com/d/beauty/1/0/U/I/nicoler.JPG


i dunno if this is what u were looking for.. but i think they are too cute


----------

